# show sex before 12/12?



## blondlebanese (Nov 13, 2014)

I recently read about waiting for the plants to show sex before switching to 12/12.  how important is this when growing clones?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2014)

This is typically a non-issue when growing from clones as they are usually taken from plants that have already shown sexual maturity. If in the case you have some clones that were taken from a mother plant that hadn't shown sex just yet, by the time the clones have reached the size that you want, they will most likely have reached maturity. This is because a clone is not a baby of the mother plant. A clone is equivalent cutting off the arm off a person and then growing a whole new person from that arm. The clone will be the exact same age as the "donor" ffrom which the clone was taken. While that is not feasible(or ethical) to do in animals, it is quite feasible and perfectly ffunctional with plants.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^^THAT^^^^
:goodposting:

Wet


----------

